# Do you think it would hurt



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well Kylee has had a little stomach virus so Ive been feeding her chicken and rice (bland diet) and giving her anti-diarhea medicine for about a week. Her stool is back to normal so Ive started adding her regular kibble (solid gold puppy food) to the chicken and rice. she loves the chicken and rice- she will jump around in circles when it is time to eat; and even now that ive started adding the kibble she is still scarfing it up. before the her stomach bug and bland diet she was less than enthusiastic about breakfast and dinner times and i had to leave her food out for her until she ate is at her own leasurely pace. so i was wondering if it would hurt to continue to add a little bit of chicken and rice to her diet from now on since she likes it so much. and if this isnt a bad idea, how much of her dry kibble should i leave out of each meal. i was thinking of adding 2 tablespoons of chicken and rice (i cut the chicken into peices that are a little bigger than a grain of rice). and i normally would feed her 1/4 cup of dry food (this is all per meal). Thanks in advance for any info!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i wouldnt leave the chicken and rice out all day....we do it for a maximum of around 30 minutes. if they dont eat it, we try again in an hour. or...they just wait till their next meal. 

dog food has a lot more calories in a little amount.....so just be careful about watching your babies diet. ellie is maybe a pound overweight and sprite is fine with her weight. gruffi is still skinny! lol. and he eats like a horse. lol.

i should mention that they're on a strict homecooked diet. i've written posts about it....you should check it out. your baby might want variety.







lol


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You should not mix dog food with people food. It is just too rich. A good way to get them overweight. Feed one or the other. You cannot let people food out all day long, it will spoil.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I doubt the cooked food would last more than a half hour in a bowl.

I have heard so many mixed things about the food subject, everyone has their own idea about what is good for them.

My friend just told me today that her vet said human food will somehow keep the dry food nutrients from being absorbed, or something like that.

I feed Max human food, just in case. I want him to have the best nutrition possible and I cant see how a scrambled egg or some unseasoned meat would harm them. It's pure protein without the crap that's used for processing dry food.

He still likes his dry, too...but, ofcourse they prefer the human food, who can blame them. Ever taste dog kibble? If you haven't, try it.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

NewMom,

1st let me say that I have a problem with Dog Food manufacturers who claim they are in it for the health of the animal - they are in it for the money. If they wanted to make food for the health of the animal then they would use proper ingrediants. Most commercial dog foods have so many fillers that we are giving our precious pups cancer at alarming rates. 

With that said, I feed Teddy naturally and will always beleive that it is healthier for him to have a home cooked meal with fresh ingrediants than the dried out preservative laden kibble which passes for food.

Sorry, I must be really cranky today - I just think you are on the right path in feeding your little one natural food and please don't let anyone say it is wrong. Dog food manufacturers have a major financial loss if we as a country switch to natural food vs there brands.

With that said - there are very good brands out there, but unfortuanately they are not widely available. 

Keep feeding your little one your good home cooking.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> NewMom,
> 
> 1st let me say that I have a problem with Dog Food manufacturers who claim they are in it for the health of the animal - they are in it for the money. If they wanted to make food for the health of the animal then they would use proper ingrediants. Most commercial dog foods have so many fillers that we are giving our precious pups cancer at alarming rates.
> 
> ...


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> NewMom,
> 
> 1st let me say that I have a problem with Dog Food manufacturers who claim they are in it for the health of the animal - they are in it for the money. If they wanted to make food for the health of the animal then they would use proper ingrediants. Most commercial dog foods have so many fillers that we are giving our precious pups cancer at alarming rates.
> 
> ...


i just wanted to say your little teddy is so beautiful. I don't know if you brighten your pictures in any way, but they are so vibrant looking and really make your baby look amazing. Its like those kodak commercials that show you "the other" film vs the kodak film. Aww, all your kodak moments!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

[/QUOTE]

i just wanted to say your little teddy is so beautiful. I don't know if you brighten your pictures in any way, but they are so vibrant looking and really make your baby look amazing. Its like those kodak commercials that show you "the other" film vs the kodak film. Aww, all your kodak moments!
[/QUOTE]

Gottagetamaltese,

Thank you so much for such a nice compliment....Teddy truly makes every day a loving beautiful day for me. The pictures were taken by a 35 mm Nikon camera and then developed into disks so that I could share them on here. A little slower than digital but I like the old fashioned cameras.

Thanks again....you made my day brighter with such a nice thought.


----------

